# Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore (April 15, 2022)



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2021)

> Several years after the events of , the story takes place partly in , , and partly in ,  and leads up to the Wizarding World's involvement in .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2021)

Look at the buzz and excitement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2021)

I still haven’t seen the last one and I heard it was poopy?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I still haven’t seen the last one and I heard it was poopy?


It’s a mess. What’s funny is people expected these to fix the issues with the original movies since those were adapted, but this feels like it was adapted from somewhere


----------



## Cichy (Oct 10, 2021)

I had a bit mixed feelings on the previous one, but the series still has tons of potencial, so I'll probably check it out anyway.

Also I definitely like the idea of Mads playing Grindelwald more then Johny Depp.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2021)

Cichy said:


> I had a bit mixed feelings on the previous one, but the series still has tons of potencial, so I'll probably check it out anyway.
> 
> Also I definitely like the idea of Mads playing Grindelwald more then Johny Depp.


Wait what, I missed this


----------



## Cichy (Oct 10, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait what, I missed this


It's even in the article above. Mads Mikkelsen will be playing Grindelwald instead of Johnny Depp. 

I feel bad for Johnny for geting screwed like this, but also can't deny I like this casting more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2021)

Cichy said:


> It's even in the article above. Mads Mikkelsen will be playing Grindelwald instead of Johnny Depp.
> 
> I feel bad for Johnny for geting screwed like this, but also can't deny I like this casting more.


Honestly this seems like the casting as it should have been. Depp needs to do something because his acting has been sort of shit the last few times I've seen him. The last he felt authentic was the movie I didn't recognize him in at first and then he promptly died (21 Jump Street)


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2021)

I enjoyed both films.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2021)

Could it be as bad as the last one. 

Man that was rough.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2021)

It's okay. We still know she's there.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2021)

Gunners said:


> I enjoyed both films.


I did too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2021)

I am shocked people enjoyed the second film, like seriously. It's a dumpster fire. And it's sad too because I really liked Newt and the first movie.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Mar 1, 2022)

According to J. K. Rowling, one of Dumbledore’s secrets is that he’s gay.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## Amol (Mar 1, 2022)

Dumbledore being gay is something we know since years really.

He and Grindelwald were lovers before they become enemy.

I think one of the secret of Dumbledore would be that he was actually supportive of Magic is Might logic initially. All the madness that Grindelwald is showing towards muggles is something Dumbledore also shared in their youth. Dumbledore just got wiser with age while Grindelwald became even more radical. Death of Dumbledore's sister also played the part of course.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 1, 2022)

The problem with the second movie is that they were more interested in setting up future events instead of trying to make a proper movie, hopefully they learned their lesson.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2022)

MShadows said:


> According to J. K. Rowling, one of Dumbledore’s secrets is that he’s gay.


The secret ingredient is penis.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2022)

I shall see this film, but I do not have high expectations for it.

Will there be any an-story explanation for a different actor playing Grindelwald, or will it be similar to how two different actors played Dumblebore in the original film series and no explanation was given?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 9, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am shocked people enjoyed the second film, like seriously. It's a dumpster fire. And it's sad too because I really liked Newt and the first movie.


The only good thing about it was Grindy for me

Specifically his dragon/demon spell thing he used


MShadows said:


> According to J. K. Rowling, one of Dumbledore’s secrets is that he’s gay.





Amol said:


> Dumbledore being gay is something we know since years really.


Regarding this tho, is this legit?

As in, was Dumbledore really gay in the books or is that another case of JK doing her whole “hey man hermione COULD be black you dont know even tho I called her pale faced numerous times” retcon bullshit to seem more progressive?

Sad I gotta even ask that question but JK gonna JK


----------



## MShadows (Mar 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> The only good thing about it was Grindy for me
> 
> Specifically his dragon/demon spell thing he used
> 
> ...


It’s the latter. Gotta get them woke points up on Twitter


----------



## Bloody Raiu (Mar 12, 2022)

Considering the title of this trilogy, is there any chance we'll get to see some previously obscure creatures of the HP universe for the first time in the upcoming film

Itd be great if we got some more dragon species, the chimera, lethifold and horned serpent on screen at some point, but im not holding my breath.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2022)

Bloody Raiu said:


> Considering the title of this trilogy, is there any chance we'll get to see some previously obscure creatures of the HP universe for the first time in the upcoming film
> 
> Itd be great if we got some more dragon species, the chimera, lethifold and horned serpent on screen at some point, but im not holding my breath.



This series has not been about the fantastic beasts since the second half of the first movie.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm looking forward to this. Basically all I really care for is the Grindlewald/Dumbledore duel though lol.

I thought the first film was boring but ended cool.
Second film was decent and ended well.
Hoping this will be good.


----------



## Garcher (Mar 17, 2022)

the title of this movie sucks


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2022)

Garcher said:


> the title of this movie sucks


indeed, It's not really about fantastic beasts anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2022)

Maybe the Fantastic Beasts were the friends we made along the way?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2022)

They really should let this one die.


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 2, 2022)

I was shocked yesterday when I saw a poster of this up at my cinema. Literally forgot this film existed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 2, 2022)

Maybe because of the JK Rowling controversy they have been rather tame with the marketing for this movie, hard to believe it comes out this month.


----------



## MShadows (Apr 2, 2022)

Still pissed that they recast Johnny. Don’t get me wrong, Mads Mikkelsen is a great actor, but it should’ve been Johnny on screen.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 3, 2022)

Johnny Deep should have never been cast in the first place, he's just not the right fit for the character, in the first movie Colin Farrell was a much better version of the character and Mads Mikkelsen should have been cast right from the start, I mean he's the right age and ethnicity and even looks like how the character is described, he was such an obvious choice it makes you wonder why the producers of the first movie cast someone else.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2022)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Maybe because of the JK Rowling controversy they have been rather tame with the marketing for this movie, hard to believe it comes out this month.


She poisoned the well pretty hard. That and I just think people aren't as interested in these movies. That's probably why the trailers seem to put so much emphasis on Hogwarts, since that's evidently what people wanted to see more of.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2022)

I always figured that Depp was Rowling's choice, and this thought only solidified more when she initially stuck up for him and stuck by him when his marital problems started coming to light. Then when she lost public favor and the WB execs wanted to put her in line and stop making such a fuss, they cut Depp loose as soon as his court proceedings went south. While keeping the likes of  Erza in Fantastic and Flash, and Heard in Aquaman. 

In any case, I was very fond of the first movie, but the second movie took a big shit in that bowl of cereal, and so I wasn't really looking forward to this even when it had Depp still in it. But I still probably would have gone out of my way to see it. Now though?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2022)

Velocity said:


> She poisoned the well pretty hard. That and I just think people aren't as interested in these movies. That's probably why the trailers seem to put so much emphasis on Hogwarts, since that's evidently what people wanted to see more of.


Indeed, if the movies would have involved Hogwarts telling adventures of a new group of students set in the past probably the series would have had more success. 

Newt flashbacks at Hogwarts should have been the very story or the guide for this prequel.

I mean how cool would have been see Hogwarts in that period or even an older period than the one we see in the movie? Hogwarts Legacy is an example sets in 1890.

I think it would have been awesome.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 7, 2022)

Part of the charm of Potter was the magic of the school. 

Plus I think the cast of characters are quite poor in these films, minus Dumbledore and Grindlewald. The American muggle, the blonde woman and the main character are all just boring to me. Don't care for Credence either. It's all about D + G, the rest have nothing to offer me but because the main two are genuinely fascinating characters, the whole thing is well worth while and make the films enjoyable to me.

If they ever do more films, i'd rather they explore other magical schools. Though i'm sure they'd bastardise it and make it lame.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2022)

They had to stick with the school life, showing a story of another wizard school for example the one placed in America.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 8, 2022)

So with Erza Miller getting booted off Flash, are they gonna axe him from this next too ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So with Erza Miller getting booted off Flash, are they gonna axe him from this next too ?


Too late. Movie is out next week.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 8, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Too late. Movie is out next week.


I meant the franchise in general. 

But yeah, next week? Jeeze. I've seen nothing promoting it at all.


----------



## MShadows (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m going to see this tomorrow


----------



## MShadows (Apr 10, 2022)

Just saw it. It was okay, but nothing outstanding to be honest.

There’s a few interesting reveals here and there, coupled with some more fantastic beast lore. All in all, this seems more like a set up movie for what’s to come next.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Still pissed that they recast Johnny. Don’t get me wrong, Mads Mikkelsen is a great actor, but it should’ve been Johnny on screen.


People like this performance? 

It's so fucking bad and it feels completely wrong for the character. He should have never been there and they need to get rid of ol' Ezra "choke a bitch" Miller too. That character should have died in movie one and just come back to life for literally no reason.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2022)

Rowling wrote this shit? It has more plot holes and inconsistencies than I can count.


----------



## CoopoNitro7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yasha said:


> Rowling wrote this shit? It has more plot holes and inconsistencies than I can count.


Pretty sure plot holes and conveniences are a staple of her writing. Remember the time turners? This shit has been in her stories since she started writing this nonsense


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

This is lower than Uncharted's opening weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 17, 2022)

Is it even necessary to drag this into a five picture series? They just want money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Is it even necessary to drag this into a five picture series? They just want money.


They could've just done the one movie about Newt Scamander being considered a weirdo for caring about "monsters" and writing his book about caring for these "magical creatures", but they had to include Grindelwald and all that nonsense too. I dunno why they felt the need to try to drag it out and make it a big deal. What does "Fantastic Beasts & Where To Find Them" even have to do with these Secrets of Dumbledore or whatever?

If they wanted to do a prequel series fans would want to watch they should've gone with the Marauders. Their years at Hogwarts would've been pretty entertaining if written well and would have ticked all the right boxes for another eight movie franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Is it even necessary to drag this into a five picture series? They just want money.


They should have just made an anthology thing where they told different stories with new characters, but they wanted to tie it all together with Dumbledore and this plot that we mostly know already from it being told to us in the later books. It's made worse by it not being interesting at all besides for a few points. The first movie would have been much better if it had dropped all the other stuff and just focused on Newt and his finding animals and all that stuff.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 17, 2022)

It sucks that Johnny got fucked out of the role but Mads was so much better in this movie.

Kinda funny how the movie is called Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them but the majority of the screentime has been about Dumbledore and Grindelwald. The main character and his schtick is basically a side plot in his own movie   .


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was hilarious how the creature at the end came up to Dumbledore and bowed to him and he just said "Thanks but nah go over to the obvious good leader now" and it actually does. What would happen if there was more than one worthy person in the line up? what if it bowed to every person there? it makes Grindelwalds plan work more in his favour since he made it only react to him but otherwise it'd just be pointless and they would have to go back to just votes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> It sucks that Johnny got fucked out of the role but Mads was so much better in this movie.
> 
> Kinda funny how the movie is called Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them but the majority of the screentime has been about Dumbledore and Grindelwald. The main character and his schtick is basically a side plot in his own movie   .
> 
> ...


Depp should have never been in that role. Like I don't know why they thought it was a good idea at all. Ever since he was Jack Sparrow studios, especially Disney, seem to think he needs to play every eccentric and off-beat character they can throw at him and they always turn out to be the same sort of thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is lower than Uncharted's opening weekend.


Uncharted was low key a good and fun movie though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Djomla (Apr 22, 2022)

The more you learn about Albus, the more you realize what an asshole he really is.

Changing actors for GG is definitely a big turn off for franchise, and even though Mads is amazing actor, this is the version I enjoyed the least.

EM sucks in every role he does.

Movie is okay. Nothing special really. Good way to kill some free time. Wish the last fight was a proper fight. Magic and spells/fights are what makes this franchise more existing than HP (well it also helps that Newt is not a crybaby like Harry who needs everyone's help all the time) and I wish they did more of that.


----------



## Cichy (Apr 24, 2022)

Saw the movie today and might as well share my thoughts.

All Fantastic Beasts movies have tons of inconsistancies and plot conveniences and this one is no exception. Still, what always makes me excited about seeing them is the creative world that gets expended with each film and unique atmosphere. Which sort of makes it my guilty plesure, since I still end up enjoying them despite their faults.

>Even tho that whole Johny Depp controversy stinks, Mads was without a doubt a better fit for Grindelwald and arguebly the best part of the movie. You can have this man play almost any villain and you know he will nail it, he has that cold charm and charisma.

>The designs of new locations were gorgious. In previous movies we had US and France, in this one Germany and Bhutan. It's always cool to see new parts of wizarding world and see how they differ from each other.

>I was disapointed about that whole Credence plotline. The previous movie build him up as an important character who will play a major role, but here he ended up as a side plot with very little relevance. I think it would have been better if he actually did something big as an antagonist like maybe kill one of the cast members. Then his redemption would have been less obvious. It felt like they wanted to move him out of the way as fast as possible.

>I also don't know what was the point of Queeny switching sides in the last movie when in this one she already regreted it at the very begining. I guess she really was an idiot who didn't know what she was walking into. It also made Grindelwald look dumb, because just in this movie they were three different people betraying him and he didn't see it coming.

>Having your leader chosen by a magical lamb sounds like a very dumb way of election and it's obvious that a skilled vizard could temper with it with the right tools. I would actually prefer if they went with more traditional elections, it would show Grindelwalds ability to manipulate the crowds. But I guess they wanted to include as many magical creatures as possible to keep the title relevant.

Overall, this movie was a fun time, just wish the writing was more thought out.


----------



## Turrin (May 10, 2022)

The problem with these new movies is they are trying to match the Epic sense of the Harry Potter original movies, and therefore make the story of Newt, Grindawald, and Dumbledoor 5+ movies long. However in the case of the originals they had really well thought out Books to draw material from and here they likely just have some general outline from Rowling of how Grindwalds rise and fall went. They don’t have enough material and a such the pacing and plot of these movies is really bad even if the world still remains entertaining and they have some highlights
—-
Fact of the matter is this story only needed to be 2 Movies long. The first movie was fine but could have done with a few changes and inclusions from both Secrets and Crimes to setup the final movie, where Grindwald realizes he can’t beat Dumbledoor anymore because he can’t work the same magic with the Elderwand; and then finds out that now Newt is the owner since he beat him in the first movie; and then Grindwald goes after Newt and we have the ploy where Dumbledoor and Newt trick Grindwald into thinking he gets back control of the Elderwand when he beats Newt, but really Newt is has already lost to someone else; and then Grindwald looses to dumbledoor.

This would fit perfectly with the first Series and explain the importance of Newt and his Beasts; and really tie both series together as it would explain how Dumbledoor gets the idea for Malfoy to be the true owner of the Elderwand instead of riddle; and would show both darkwizards having the same downfall. But instead they are stretching it out for 5 movies


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> The problem with these new movies is they are trying to match the Epic sense of the Harry Potter original movies, and therefore make the story of Newt, Grindawald, and Dumbledoor 5+ movies long. However in the case of the originals they had really well thought out Books to draw material from and here they likely just have some general outline from Rowling of how Grindwalds rise and fall went. They don’t have enough material and a such the pacing and plot of these movies is really bad even if the world still remains entertaining and they have some highlights
> —-
> Fact of the matter is this story only needed to be 2 Movies long. The first movie was fine but could have done with a few changes and inclusions from both Secrets and Crimes to setup the final movie, where Grindwald realizes he can’t beat Dumbledoor anymore because he can’t work the same magic with the Elderwand; and then finds out that now Newt is the owner since he beat him in the first movie; and then Grindwald goes after Newt and we have the ploy where Dumbledoor and Newt trick Grindwald into thinking he gets back control of the Elderwand when he beats Newt, but really Newt is has already lost to someone else; and then Grindwald looses to dumbledoor.
> 
> This would fit perfectly with the first Series and explain the importance of Newt and his Beasts; and really tie both series together as it would explain how Dumbledoor gets the idea for Malfoy to be the true owner of the Elderwand instead of riddle; and would show both darkwizards having the same downfall. But instead they are stretching it out for 5 movies


Honestly it should have just been a one off about Newt and his pets. Everything doesn't need to be an epic series, I would be more interested in seeing the world outside of this group of people. 

You begin to run into the Star Wars problem where every important event for like four generations lands on the shoulders of two or three families.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 10, 2022)

This could have been a long running series if each movie simply focused on Newt adventures going around the world studying and saving the fantastic beasts, but this series quickly derailed in to a prequel about the magical war of Grindelwald and it just doesn't really work.


----------



## Cichy (May 10, 2022)

To be fair, don't think many people would bother seeing a series of movies about some random guy trying to save a bunch of magical animals. No one seem to care about Newt and his little zoo and while they are creative there's not much you can do with them in terms of story.

A magical war with Grindelwald is just way more exciting concept that will draw more fans to the cinema. From what I've observed the thing that got people talking the most was Dumbledore family drama and Grindelwald being involved.


----------



## Turrin (May 11, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Honestly it should have just been a one off about Newt and his pets. Everything doesn't need to be an epic series, I would be more interested in seeing the world outside of this group of people.
> 
> You begin to run into the Star Wars problem where every important event for like four generations lands on the shoulders of two or three families.


I think Newt as a main character should have been a one off, but having him as a side character in a second movie with Dumbledoor as the main character would have been fine, if he was tired to the Elderwand in the way I described


----------



## jesusus (May 11, 2022)

Turrin, I assume you've prepared a Fantastic Beasts/Harry Potter Tier List as soon as your left theatres? Please tell me the Baseth remains god tier on your list.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2022)

It's on HBO and because I have some kind of problem I am going to watch it. 

Good friend of mine started it and I forgot to tell her a baby animal dies, so now she is crying.


----------



## shaantu (May 31, 2022)

watched it yesterday
it was boring to be honest but I always love to return to Potterverse
+Mads as Grindelwald did an excellent job
+nice wizard fights

the rest was crap for me


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny won his trial and I watch Fantastic Beasts 3 on HBO max on the same day. Lol. 

Much better than the second movie.  A more coherent plot. Cooler looking fights. More Newt, Jacob and Dumbledore. Less Credence. And yeah, just a lot more fun. The exposition dumps to recap events of the previous movies were a bit on the nose, but I needed it atleast for the second movie which I barely remember 10% of.  Dumbledore able to transport his foes into a mirror world for some consequence free destruction and no worries for pesky things like innocent bystanders and collateral damage was lame though. 

From Korra, to Game of Thrones, to even the Suicide Squad, I've gotten used to seeing Western media  take giant shits on things like royal lines of succession and other forms of governance in favor of democracy. So it was amusing to see JK say to hell with democracy and introduce a flavor of a selection of leadership bordering on the divine. 

Mads was pretty good, but he sort of had an uncanny likeness to the Wizard Fuher that was giving him all the opportunities to seize power, so that was throwing me off big time and also giving me a good chuckle. Must have casted Wizard Fuher before the Depp firing.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2022)

Just saw the movie?

Why didn't Dumbledore go inside for the wedding?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Just saw the movie?
> 
> Why didn't Dumbledore go inside for the wedding?


Always remember - the man was a former wizard supremacist. Figures that he would still be conflicted about seeing one of the wizarding world's most powerful talents mudding up her bloodline by marrying some muggle.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2022)

This is definitely one of those movies where I think the negative reception had mostly to do with audiences wanting to hate it thanks to all of the controversies (Rowling... Firing Johnny Depp... Hiring Johnny Depp in the first place). It's really not bad at all, but... f@ck me, to get anything out of it, you have to be invested in the "Fantastic Beasts" trilogy as a whole. I had to stop watching it to check on wikipedia to remind myself who half of these characters were or why they seemed to different -- I had forgotten Queenie joined Grindelwald. 

From a narrative perspective, it's inherently flawed. The Dumbledore/Grindelwald stuff was obviously the big selling point, but neither of them are the main character. Newt is supposed to be, but he's such an afterthought to the story. I kept thinking that the problem is that he has no reason to be emotionally invested in this conflict. But then one wikipedia reading later, I was reminded that his love was killed in the last movie by Grindelwald... except they don't really do anything with that within the movie itself. You never really feel like her death is driving him. 

But it does sometimes have that ole Harry Potter charm. Newt might seem superfluous, but I actually really enjoyed the scene where he's forced to interact with some scorpion looking creatures. It's cheesy, but I thought it was cute. 

The action scenes are overstylized, but that's been an issue I've had with this trilogy. The running-time is also too long, but I was never really bored either. The cast is good. While everyone is complaining about Depp's firing, I actually think Mads Mikkelsen is more compelling, mostly because you can see why people would follow him. Depp's version was just designed to be way too weird and creepy. I certainly could not imagine Dumbledore wanting to bone him. 

So if nothing else, it's better than the last one.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2022)

I liked all the fights Dumbledore had, they were some Dr Strange level mindfuckery and it really showed the difference between the top tier wizards and average wizards like Harry Potter. 

Right now there's rumors WB doesn't want to continue this series anymore but I want them to make a 4th movie because after coming this far not showing us the famous final duel between Dumbledore and Grindelwald would be a shame.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Just saw the movie?
> 
> Why didn't Dumbledore go inside for the wedding?



Revenge for how at the end of the previous movie he only invited Newt inside for tea while everybody else stayed at the door.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 10, 2022)

Not related to this but I started rewatching Harry Potter clips.


James was correct to bully Severus.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Newt is supposed to be, but he's such an afterthought to the story. I kept thinking that the problem is that he has no reason to be emotionally invested in this conflict. But then one wikipedia reading later, I was reminded that his love was killed in the last movie by Grindelwald... except they don't really do anything with that within the movie itself. You never really feel like her death is driving him.


Wait what? 

She didn’t die, she got promoted to head of the Aurors in America or something. It was a pretty lame excuse for her not being in it much. She does show up at the end of the movie for the wedding, but that was probably the bare minimum for contractual obligations. I just assumed Katherine Waterson was either too busy with another project to film more than two scenes for this one or Rowling all but cut her from the movie after she voiced support for transgender people.

Honestly it was probably the latter.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2022)

Velocity said:


> Wait what?
> 
> She didn’t die, she got promoted to head of the Aurors in America or something. It was a pretty lame excuse for her not being in it much. She does show up at the end of the movie for the wedding, but that was probably the bare minimum for contractual obligations. I just assumed Katherine Waterson was either too busy with another project to film more than two scenes for this one or Rowling all but cut her from the movie after she voiced support for transgender people.
> 
> Honestly it was probably the latter.


He's talking about Zoe Kravitz's character


----------



## Velocity (Jun 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> He's talking about Zoe Kravitz's character


There was a love triangle?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah, I'm talking about Zoe Kravitz's character.

Memory was fuzzy, but isn't it implied she's some lost love in the first movie? In the 2nd, there is sort of a triangle between him, her and his brother...Right?

Like that movie isn't so forgettable that I'm making up shit to fill the void in my memory... right?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about Zoe Kravitz's character.
> 
> Memory was fuzzy, but isn't it implied she's some lost love in the first movie? In the 2nd, there is sort of a triangle between him, her and his brother...Right?
> 
> Like that movie isn't so forgettable that I'm making up shit to fill the void in my memory... right?


Yes.  I dunno why people aren't meeting you halfway here, it's easy to figure out who you were talking about.


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 2, 2022)

So, where is magic lamb's father? Was it one-night stand?
He probably bounced back to magic neighborhood when he heard it was twins  



MShadows said:


> All in all, this seems more like a set up movie for what’s to come next.


that's the problem with all 3 movies


----------



## Amol (Jul 3, 2022)

Finally watched it.

I don't care much for plot but wizard fights are awesome to watch. I would let this series continue just for that reason only.

Only question I have is why Dumbledore let Grindelwald escape at the end of movie?
There is no way he could have fought Dumbledore and all the Aurors there by himself.
The blood pact had been broken by then. Dumbledore was free to attack him.

How come the area of election is not teleportation proof like Hogwarts or Ministry of Magic anyway?
Movie had lots of plot holes tbh. I still would like a next movie. Next movie should end this franchise with epic Dumbledore vs Grindelwald fight.


----------

